# Kat Von D Swatches



## obscuria (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are some of the eyeshadow/liner swatches for Kat Von D's line at Sephora. I didn't see any thread on this posted already. Enjoy!



KVD's Tattoo Liner (eyeliner) in Trooper. This is my favorite liquid eyeliner ever, it's easy to use, dries fast, and stays on like no other.














KVD's Beethoven Eyeshadow Palette, 8 shades





















KVD's Rock N Roll Eyeshadow Palette, 4 shades.
This one is a sephora rewards bonus for reaching 500 points. But each shade can be purchased individually in the regular line.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 17, 2009)

*Kat Von D True Love Palette*









NC50


----------



## Jangsara (Dec 17, 2009)

*Kat von D Beethoven*

Here's the package:







Then it opens like this:







And has this inside:







And after that is the palette itself:







Here's how the palette looks like: 







And some close-ups:













Swatches in normal light:​





 Lucifer,  Speed Blue, Razor Gray, Tequila, Sinner, Red Purple, Leather, Galeano​And sunlight:



​


----------



## Hippobon (May 13, 2010)

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...n/katvond3.jpg


----------



## phatkat (May 23, 2010)

True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Metal Orchestra























True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Memento Mori






















sorry im not the best swatcher or photographer.. i tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 19, 2011)

More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 7, 2012)

"Mi Vida Loca" Eye Shadow Palette.  More photos & full review here.


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 21, 2012)

These are the Shade Shifter eyeshadows.  L to R: Love Letter, Stockholm, Devotion, and On The Road.  Swatched at Sephora at Fashion Mall, Indianapolis.  Applied dry without primer.


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

Are the shade shifters very pigmented?


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

Do they flash other colors?


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 23, 2012)

Neicy said:


> Do they flash other colors?


  These shadows are of a good pigment, and two of the shadows have good shift.  On The Road reminds me of UD Lounge and Two Faced Label Whore.  Stockholm has a lavender-blue shift.


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 23, 2012)

Love Letter has a pink-purple shift and Devotion has a gold-copper shift.  I do not notice these shifts as much as On The Road and Stockholm.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 14, 2014)

Chrysalis Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 14, 2014)

Monarch Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 24, 2014)

Studded Kiss Lipstick in Underage Red


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 3, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Chrysalis Eyeshadow Palette


  Want This!!!!!!


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Aug 3, 2014)

They have lot of pigment


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone swatch the lipsticks?


----------



## Myeyeshadowisod (Aug 12, 2014)

I would love to see a swatch of Poe lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

Lafemmenoire1 said:


> Anyone swatch the lipsticks?





Myeyeshadowisod said:


> I would love to see a swatch of Poe lipstick


Head over to the KVD lippie thread. Plenty over there


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Studded Kiss Lipstick in Underage Red


  This looks beautiful on you. Did you get the liquid lipstick to match it?


----------



## Gaby Hqz Esp (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks nice *-*


----------



## MelBox (Aug 26, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to try out the KVD line yet, but these swatches look amazing.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 26, 2014)

MelBox said:


> I haven't had a chance to try out the KVD line yet, but these swatches look amazing.


  You must try it. It is an amazing collection. It is now one of my favs.


----------



## MelBox (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks VandeKamp! Just what I needed to hear before I head to the mall... Lol  Sephora, here I come


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

MelBox said:


> Thanks VandeKamp! Just what I needed to hear before I head to the mall... Lol  Sephora, here I come


  You are welcome. I can't wait to see your swatches if you buy anything.


----------



## MelBox (Aug 28, 2014)

Not certain how to actually post pictures... But if I can figure it out, I will definitely share swatches


----------



## sedmo007 (Aug 28, 2014)

I might have to look into the liner.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 1, 2014)

true romance eyeshadow quad in star-crossed


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> true romance eyeshadow quad in star-crossed


  They look beautiful on you. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 1, 2014)

true romance eyeshadow palette in ladybird


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> true romance eyeshadow palette in ladybird


  I am loving a lot of these  beautiful shades.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> They look beautiful on you. Which one is your favorite?


  thanks! and honestly it's been a while since i used this quad  but i am quite fond of scandinavian!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

I so love Kat Von D. I was never a fan until this year. Now, I can't get enough especially of the Everlasting Liquid Matte Lipstick.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 2, 2014)

studded kiss lipstick in cathedral. kiiiinnddaa like a MLBB but a touch darker.


----------



## camilaqc (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome palette! I really love KVD products! She's amazing and gorgeous!


----------



## camilaqc (Sep 3, 2014)

WOOOOOOOW amazing pigmentation!!! *______*


----------



## rerubi (Sep 4, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> true romance eyeshadow palette in ladybird


One of my fave palettes from KVD!


----------



## style-addict (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed! I have to check these out next time I'm at Sephora.  I have two old palettes from years ago and I used them all the time when I was in college.


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jangsara said:


> Swatches in normal light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the swatches.  Going to see if I can find this palette.


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Studded Kiss Lipstick in Underage Red


Very pretty lipstick!  Color looks amazing on you


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> studded kiss lipstick in cathedral. kiiiinnddaa like a MLBB but a touch darker.


  It's very pretty on you!


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

I LOVED  LUV > http://instagram.com/p/pHazhEry_L/


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

Ludwig Palette
  No Flash / Sunlight


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 5, 2014)

flavinhaalonso said:


> I LOVED  LUV > http://instagram.com/p/pHazhEry_L/


  Me too. I like it more than Heroine and I did not think I would ever say that.


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree! I like it more than Heroine too! I think it is going to be much more flattering on me.


----------



## Shannyn (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello! I am obsessed with Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipsticks! I will be posting more swatches soon. Here is the shade called 'L.U.V."


----------



## nt234 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shannyn said:


> Hello! I am obsessed with Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipsticks! I will be posting more swatches soon. Here is the shade called 'L.U.V."


  It's so gorgeous on you! I think I might be adding that to my cosmetics shopping list once I go through all of my lipstick shades to make sure I don't duplicate anything. I'm not a huge purple fan, but it's just so beautiful


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 22, 2014)

Shannyn said:


> Hello! I am obsessed with Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipsticks! I will be posting more swatches soon. Here is the shade called 'L.U.V."


  LUV looks fabulous on you. It is my favorite purple lipstick. I love it more than Heroine.


----------



## truestar (Dec 30, 2014)

Shannyn said:


> Hello! I am obsessed with Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipsticks! I will be posting more swatches soon. Here is the shade called 'L.U.V."


This is fabulous!


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 3, 2015)

her eyeshadows are pretty!


----------



## mceja91 (Apr 10, 2015)

These are super helpful thank for taking the time to make them ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 10, 2015)

Kat Von D shade + light eye palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## featherboa50 (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone have a swatch of the new Lolita lipsticks?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

featherboa50 said:


> Anyone have a swatch of the new Lolita lipsticks?


 
  Courtesy: http://imgur.com/











  Lolita II on the Left and Lolita I on the Right.


----------



## featherboa50 (Nov 8, 2015)

thanks they look awesome! I am definitely going to pick them up now.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

featherboa50 said:


> thanks they look awesome! I am definitely going to pick them up now.


  They are gorgeous. I 2 or 3 of Lolita. I also have the mini duo. I think the larger size of Lolita II comes out this week. (Nov. 11). Someone please correct me if that is incorrect.


----------



## Covetmakeup (Jan 23, 2016)

Anyone interested in swatches for the mi Vida loca palette?


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

Allura Beauty said:


>


 I need to get my hands on this palette.


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

Covetmakeup said:


> Anyone interested in swatches for the mi Vida loca palette?


 Oh yes!


----------

